
Show HN: Defeating Spam Callers with Speech Recognition and Call Forwarding - typealias
https://andrewchidden.com/defeating-spam-callers-with-speech-recognition-and-call-forwarding/
======
matt_the_bass
This is a fantastic idea! Great write-up too.

My $0.02: send all spam callers to _It 's Lenny_
[https://www.reddit.com/r/itslenny/](https://www.reddit.com/r/itslenny/)

